# NEWS FLASH! Nissan Commercial!



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

Man, I haven't been to SE-R.net in a while...just like I was last time - impressed! Good job guys!

I had to let all of you in SoCal know about this:

Modified Nissan Owners - Greater LA Area Only

Here's a chance for you to be famous - if you live in LA and can act quickly.

Nissan is looking for you! They are shooting commercials featuring modified Nissans and their owners. 

If you want to be considered, call 310-452-6800 over the weekend and leave a message containing your name, general location and a number they can reach you at over this weekend. They will call you back

Cars within 90 minutes of Hollywood, CA only please.

Time permitting, they will arrange to take a preliminary picture, if this is approved, they will later make arrangements for a shoot.

Good luck, and:

Tell them Stillen told you to call!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YO U gotta post this on the NisanForums site---A commercial with modifeis Nissans--CAnt wait to c that


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

TY adam.. keep an eye out for all the classics


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

sounds cool. i'll definately look into this


----------

